# X does not start



## bulks (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm Brazilian, I am starting to use FreeBSD but I have experience with Linux systems.  I need help because my FreeBSD 9.1 did not start, showing "no screen found". I am using a TV Philips 42 with monitor.

Please help, thanks, sorry about my English.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way: http://goo.gl/7qgx6


----------



## fonz (Aug 10, 2013)

bulks said:
			
		

> my FreeBSD 9.1 did not start, showing "no screen found".


Can you provide more details? What hardware (and more to the point: which graphics card) are you using? What is in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?

P.S. When you post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, please enclose it in [CODE] tags; that makes it easier to read for the rest of us.


----------



## bulks (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, my hardware graphics is a Nvidia GT430, and my xorg.conf is linked below, else need I send my SSH password and you help me.
(my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/2Y3rarES)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 10, 2013)

Please read AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.


----------



## fonz (Aug 10, 2013)

bulks said:
			
		

> else need I send my SSH password and you help me.


A word of advice: offering random people on the Internet to give them your SSH password doesn't sound like a good idea. If we ask for information you can post it here or on e.g. Pastebin, but you really shouldn't be giving passwords to people you don't know.


----------

